# USK und FSK offiziell als zuständige Institutionen für Webseiten anerkannt



## LeWhopper (20. September 2011)

Hiho Leutz.

Bin grade bei www.makinggames.de auf folgende Meldung gestoßen:



> Die Freiwillige Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK) und die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Filmwirtschaft (FSK) sind ab sofort auch für Online-Angebote zuständig. Die Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz (KJM) hat beide Institutionen als zuständige Einrichtungen nach dem Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag (JMStV) anerkannt. Damit haben Online-Anbieter nun die Möglichkeit, einzelne Inhalte sowie komplette Websites selbst in die verschiedenen Freigaben wie »ab 16« oder »ab 18« einzustufen. Im Falle einer fehlerhaften Bewertung und Veröffentlichung kann die Ordnungswidrigkeit mit einem Bußgeld belegt werden. Alternativ ist es auch möglich, die Bewertung von einer anerkannten Einrichtung der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle z. B. von FSK.online vornehmen zu lassen. Dies bietet mehr Rechtssicherheit, ist allerdings mit einer Gebühr verbunden.
> 
> Um die gesetzlichen Verpflichtungen nach dem JMStV zu erfüllen, müssen Websites bzw. die eingestuften Inhalte durch ein anerkanntes Jugendschutzprogramm wie beispielsweise dem Label-Generator der FSK freigeschaltet, über den Einsatz von Zeitschaltungen gesteuert oder durch ein zugelassenes Altersverifikationssystems geschützt werden.
> 
> ...


Original Link

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich davon halten soll. 

Kann ich demnächst nur noch Spiele kaufen oder Webseiten besuchen nachdem ich meinen Personalausweis eingescannt habe? 
Nach dem Motto: "Sie können nicht auf www.steampowered.com zugreifen bitte scannen Sie erst Ihren Personalausweis ein oder alle Elemente ab 16 werden ausgeblendet.
Und die schön grooooooßen USK-Logos nicht zu vergessen. Aber da sag ich nur Werbeblocker ftw.

Denen scheint wohl das Geld auszugehen 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Könnte in der Tat etwas problematisch werden mit Inhalten über 16... wie das laufen soll, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar.

Ansonsten tangiert es mich nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

das ist jetzt problem der piraten ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (20. September 2011)

Es kann nur wie immer schlechter werden.


----------



## Gazeran (20. September 2011)

Gut also kauf ich mehr jetzt nichts mehr legal sondern lade mir alles auf dubiosen seiten runter? Aha nette änderung, bewirkt (zumindest bei mir) genau das falsche


----------



## Dracun (20. September 2011)

Nun ja ich stehe dem eigentlich positiv gegenüber .. der Grundgedanke des neuen Perso ist ja auch mit unter die Altersverifizierung bei Onlineangeboten(Online-Shops, etc). Wenn es nun geschafft wird, die Möglichkeit der Verifizierung, mit Hilfe des neuen Perso, zu verbessern bzw. sicherer zu machen, könnte dies eine gute Methode sein um Jugendlichen vor Inhalten zu schützen die nicht für ihr Alter gedacht sind.

Ich denke das der Weg bzw die Idee dahinter gut ist, und ich hoffe das dies in einer vernünftigen Art & Weise umgesetzt wird. Denn auch im Internet sollte Jugendschutz vorhanden sein. Und dieses "Klicke hier wenn du 18 Jahre oder älter bist" ist kein wirksamer Jugendschutz, das wissen wir ja wohl alle.


----------



## win3ermute (20. September 2011)

Eine kleine dumme Frage: Welchen verdammten Sinn macht eine "freiwillige" rein deutsche Selbstkontrolle in einem internationalen Netz? 

Immerhin wissen die Kiddies dann, welche Seiten für sie besonders interessant sind: Jene mit mindestens USK16 und vor allen Dingen 18!

Unglaublicher Blödsinn; offensichtlich von Leuten ausgedacht, die nicht die geringste Ahnung haben, wie das Netz funktioniert - und sich völlig darüber im Unklaren sind, daß deutschsprachige Seiten auch die Endung ".at" bzw. ".ch" haben können und die beiden Länder überhaupt nicht interessiert, was die deutsche Gesetzgebung da veranstaltet.

Soll es wohl für Eltern leichter machen: Alle Seiten ohne FSK-Siegel sperren; jene Seiten über der einzustellenden Altersstufe unzugänglich machen - was heißt: Keine einzige ausländische Seite mehr, was sicherlich dem "europäischen" Gedanken entspricht bzw. wahnsinnig gut zum Fremdsprachenlernen beiträgt. Die ersten "Cracks" werden dann zwei Tage nach Einführung eines solchen Filters auf dem Schulhof getauscht - wenigstens brauchen die Kiddies heute dafür nur noch ihr Handy, den .mp3-Player oder den USB-Stick. Wir mußten für unseren Kram tatsächlich noch verdammte Disketten oder gar Kassetten mit uns rumschleppen!

Ich kenne das nächste "überaus treffende" Argument: "Hab' Du auch mal Kinder, dann siehst Du das anders!!!"

Jupp! Habt Kinder - und hört auf, rational zu denken! Ein Argument gegen Fortpflanzung! Dann hört offenbar das Nachdenken auf. Ein Argument auf demselben dämlichen Niveau wie "Guck Dich erstmal an!" oder "Ich bin blöder als Du!"

Nehmen wir "Todesstrafe": Das Risiko, einen Unschuldigen hinzurichten, ist für Kinderlose durchaus ein Problem. Kaum habense Kinder, schreien sie nach der Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder. Der Hinweis auf das Argument oben bleibt dann ungehört. Kinderkriegen ist halt offenbar für Argumente abträglich.
Genauso bei "Filmzensur": Kriegen die Leute was nicht ungeschnitten, blöken sie. Völlig gerechtfertigt. Kaum sind Blagen da, blöken sie ins andere End. Ich frage dann gerne, ob sie der Eltern-Rolle nicht gewachsen sind. Sie blöken dann gegen mich...

Wie schon gesagt: Offenbar ist die einzige Möglichkeit, rational zu bleiben, keine Kinder zu bekommen. Hab ich schon mal vor Jahren in den "dagwars" dargelegt, stimmt allerdings wohl nach wie vor.

Neben "kein Bock auf dämliche Blagen" ist mein Argument übrigens durchaus: "Ich bin ein Scheiß-Vater!" Deshalb Vasektomie mit 22 (schützt nicht vor AIDS, aber dohfen Blagen). Ist 20 Jahre her. Nur: Ich würde keinen Scheiß auf den verdammten Staat abschieben, weil ich selbst zu unfähig wäre. Filme, die mein potentielles Blag sehen könnte, wäre eine der Sachen, die ich eher unter "ferner liefen" abtun würde.... der Rest wäre irgendwie wichtiger. So Dinge wie "Erziehung", "Wertevermittlung", "Prinzipientreue". Die Antwort kenne ich: "Aber was hilft das gegen die Einflüsse der Gesellschaft?!" 

Eben. Kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht vermitteln. Und eben deshalb bin ich kein Vater (zumindest nicht bewußt - hatte genügend ONS vor der großen V)! Und deshalb will ich keine Blagen! Der Rest ist selbst schuld und sollte nicht versuchen, seine verdammte Verantwortung auf den Staat abzuschieben! A propos Staatenbewußtsein:

Wir sollten eine Mauer vor den gemeingefährlichen gestörten Jugendlichen im direkten Nachbarland hochziehen: Die haben tatsächlich eine rein freiwillige Alterskennzeichnung für Medien, wobei "ab 16" die Höchststufe ist - selbst für Filmchen mit paarenden Menschlein. Die sind tatsächlich der Meinung, daß Eltern für ihre Kinder verantwortlich seien - die beschlagnahmen nicht mal Filme! Verdammte Holländer! Die werden der Untergang der gesamten westlichen Zivilisation sein.

Edit: Hat die Politik nicht begriffen, was knapp 9 % für eine Partei, die gegen solche Zensurmaßnahmen kämpft, bedeuten?

Noch ein Edit: 1992 interviewten die Macher eines kleinen Fanzines den ehemaligen Vorsitzenden der damals noch BPjS und fragte, warum das Modell der Niederlande nicht auch bei uns anwendbar sei, obwohl dort eine niedrigere Gewalt- und Kriminalitätsrate als bei uns herrsche. Was war das eloquente und absolut durchdachte Argument, was damals schon diesem Herren einfiel? Lest selbst:

_Stefen: Die Deutschen waren für die "Hitlergewalt" anfällig - weshalb wir besonders sensibel für mediale Gewaltdarstellung sein müssen. ("Screem" Ausgabe Dez.1992) _

Bei Bedarf kann ich noch diesen durchaus erquicklichen "Vortrag" dieses Herren raussuchen, in dem er beschreibt, wie man seinerzeit alle "nicht ordnungsgemäßen" Videos aus dem Verkehr zog. Bis dahin sollte dieser Artikel reichen, der eine typische Tagung der BPjM beschreibt - und zu der auch die Leute des Computec-Verlages nicht erscheinen, weil das offenbar zwar zu ihrer journalistischen Tätigkeit gehören sollte, man aber kein Interesse zeigt:

"Computer sind Waffen"

Interessant besonders in jenem Teil, in dem man behauptet, es bräuche keiner wissenschaftlichen Belegung, um die eigene Meinung zu untermauern - der "gesunde Menschenverstand" reiche dafür aus (siehe Niederlande). Wer glaubt, der braucht halt keine Belege... - Jugendschutz als Religion:

_Die BPjS-Vorsitzende sieht das Spiel vor allem als Beleg für die Nichtnotwendigkeit einer wissenschaftlichen Beweisführung, da sich die Jugendgefährdung ja jedem sofort erschließe. Man sei also in diesem Bereich "nicht auf die Wirkungsforschung angewiesen". _

[Das "Spiel" ist ein Patch für "Moorhuhn". Jupp - kein fertiges Spiel, sondern ein "Nazi-Moorhuhn". Ein verdammter Beleg für " Nichtnotwendigkeit einer wissenschaftlichen Beweisführung"! Mit Sicherheit ist das ein Beleg! Und zwar ein Beleg für außerordentliche Blödheit! Kompetenz dieses "Gremiums"? Hat sich damit völlig erledigt! Leider sitzt diese völlig unfähige Elke Monssen-Engberding in direkter Nachfolge des ähnlich inkompetenten Rudolf Stefen der BPjM vor]

Wo sind eigentlich die Computec-Journalisten, wenn solche Begebenheiten journalistisch begleitet werden sollten?

Und nix gegen Zam - der hat "Doom" bzw. dessen Indizierungsfreigabe gebührend gefeiert. Wo allerdings ist der Jubel dafür:

"Texas Chainsaw Massacre nicht mehr beschlagnahmt"

Listenstreichung erfolgt; FSK ist (wahrscheinlich ab16) beantragt! Demnächst kann man endlich wieder den unsäglichen deutschen Titel ausschreiben (und wer nach Sichtung dieses "lahmen Stinkers" ohne Gore und Splatter nicht begreift, wo die Besonderheiten des Streifens liegen, denen werde ich das in meinem Filmblog erklären - erklären kann ich nicht, warum dieser Streifen beschlagnahmt wurde).

Ein Interview mit Dr. Roland Seim - einem der Vorkämpfer gegen Zensur in Sachen Film und Videospiel - sollte doch in Anbetracht der Indizierungs-Aufhebung von "Doom" durchaus dem Computec-Verlag möglich sein, wenn selbst eine kleine Firma wie "Turbine" ihn zur Mitarbeit heranziehen kann? Oder möchte man das nicht, weil der Kerl unbequem ist?


----------



## yves1993 (20. September 2011)

Ich sag nur: Juliens Hate Blog über Zensur. (Aber auch nur in dem Zusammenhang dass Leute ü18 drunter leiden müssen. Gegen den Schutz der Kinder spricht ja nichts, sofern es gut umgesetzt wird wie bereits erwähnt...)


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nun ja ich stehe dem eigentlich positiv gegenüber .. der Grundgedanke des neuen Perso ist ja auch mit unter die Altersverifizierung bei Onlineangeboten(Online-Shops, etc). Wenn es nun geschafft wird, die Möglichkeit der Verifizierung, mit Hilfe des neuen Perso, zu verbessern bzw. sicherer zu machen, könnte dies eine gute Methode sein um Jugendlichen vor Inhalten zu schützen die nicht für ihr Alter gedacht sind.
> 
> Ich denke das der Weg bzw die Idee dahinter gut ist, und ich hoffe das dies in einer vernünftigen Art & Weise umgesetzt wird. Denn auch im Internet sollte Jugendschutz vorhanden sein. Und dieses "Klicke hier wenn du 18 Jahre oder älter bist" ist kein wirksamer Jugendschutz, das wissen wir ja wohl alle.


Ist dann aber echt die Frage, wie das umgesetzt werden soll. Wenn ich erst jeder Webseite ne Ausweiskopie zuschicken muss, um was kaufen zu können, ist das nicht so lustig. Vor allem habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar kein Interesse daran, Ausweiskopien in der Welt rumzuschicken.


----------



## Manaori (20. September 2011)

Was mich als Forenrollenspielbetreiberin interessieren würde... zählt das jetzt nur für Online-Shops oder Sachen wo man Filme etc runterladen kann oder für ALLES, also auch Schreibrollenspiele etc? Und tangiert das mich, die ich in Österreich sitze, überhaupt? Weil sonst könnte man die foren ja einfach auf eine österreichische Person laufen lassen und alles wäre wieder okay... Der Text ist mir nicht ganz klar. Aber anstrenegnd ist es schon.>
Zeitschaltungen sind völlig sinnlos. Es gibt auch genug 15 Jährige die nach 23 Uhr noch am PC sitzen - und ja, da haben die Eltern die Pflicht und nicht der Staat. Das mit dem Perso... man begreift wohl nicht, dass der deutschsprachige Raum da nicht einheitlich ist? Soll ich denen dann ne Passkopie schicken, weils in Österreich keine Persos per se gibt? Und wozu überhaupt wenn ich noch nicht mal deutsch bin? ^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2011)

Ich möchte mal kurz nachhacken. Wer soll dann diese USK- und FSK - Leute dafür bezahlen?

Ich sehe es als sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es mit Erfolg gekrönt sein wird. Vorallem deswegen, weil sie versuchen ein Internationales Medium national zu regulieren. Und bevor sie noch irgendwelche Steuergelder für diese "helfenden Massnahmen" haben wollen, sollen sie zuerst einen ausführlichen Plan auf den Tisch legen, wie sie das umsetzen wollen. Dann wird es mit Spezialisten im diesen Bereich besprochen (ich bevorzuge den CCC "Chaos-Computer-Club") und von Rechtsanwälten geprüft und öffentlich nochmal durchleuchtet. 

Falls dies nicht passiert, endet "Ihr" (ich bin ja Schweizer) noch wie China mit ihrer Mauer. Die haben sie ja auch schon digital erstellt.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist dann aber echt die Frage, wie das umgesetzt werden soll. Wenn ich erst jeder Webseite ne Ausweiskopie zuschicken muss, um was kaufen zu können, ist das nicht so lustig. Vor allem habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar kein Interesse daran, Ausweiskopien in der Welt rumzuschicken.



Bei den neuen Ausweisen kann ich mir ein System mit Kartenleser und Pin vorstellen. Pin hat der Ausweis (auf Wunsch) ja schon.


----------



## Potpotom (20. September 2011)

Also die rein technische Umsetzung ist keine allzu grosse Herausforderung mehr... Kartenleser ftw. - in Belgien so btw schon seit Jahren gängige Praxis (Deutschland ist halt noch nicht sehr weit in dem Bereich, siehe Bezahlverfahren ohne Bargeld).

Das Problem wird eher die Akzeptanz sein, wie man hier in diesem Thread ja schon erkennen kann.

Ich als Famillienvater würde es gut finden wenn bestimmte Seiten eben nicht für jeden frei zugänglich sind und das ist immerhin ein Anfang. Einfacher isses natürlich direkt alles zu verteufeln und zu flennen, da hat man weniger Stress mit.


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2011)

Ich empfinde es als effektiver, den Computer einem öffentlichen Ort zugänglich zu machen. Zum Beispiel kenne ich es von Freunden von mir, bei denen ich oft zu Besuch bin. Die haben 2 PC's im Keller, wo jeder reinkann und dran darf. Und daran spielen dann die Kinder (in diesem Fall schon 14-18 Jahre alt). Die Türe ist immer offen und ist quasi wie eine Stube, wo jeder reinkann. Meine Freunde spielen gerne Call of Duty und Co. und so wissen die Eltern genau bescheit, was sie an den PC's praktizieren. Am allerwichtigsten ist, dass die Eltern versuchen zu verstehen, was die Kinder am PC machen. Sie sollen es nicht alleine die Reise ins Internet machen lassen, denn es ist der Zeitfresser schlechthin, wenn man nicht weiss, was man genau will. Und wenn das Kind durch die Eltern immer Verantwortungsbewusster wird, wird es automatisch gewisse Seiten meiden, weil er weiss, dass sie nicht gut für ihn sind.
Natürlich ist es ein Prozess, aber ich finde, die Mühe ist es wert.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also die rein technische Umsetzung ist keine allzu grosse Herausforderung mehr...



Für die Seitenbetreiber schon.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2011)

Eh moment!

Wie soll das bitte gehen?
Wollen die einfach nur "Aufkleber" auf ALLE Websites kleben oder wie? Oder muss man dann auch den Ausweis "vorzeigen"?
Muss ich mir dann jetzt erstmal für 2-300 &#8364; neuen Ausweis und Kartenleser besorgen, damit ich "frei" surfen darf?

Das einzige was dabei rumkommt, ist das die bei diesen... Anstalten... dann genau wissen auf welchen Seiten ich mich rumtreibe, wenn ich dann ich dann irgendwelche Identifikationsmaßnahmen durchführen muss um zu beweisen das ich als mündiger Bürger bereit dazu bin mir das anzutun...
Big Brother is watching you?

Und dieser Thomas Friedmann ist eine Puppe Sondergleichen... "Ekzellente Arbeit"?

Und für alle besorgten Eltern... anstatt sich darauf zu verlassen das Vater Staat einem alles leichter macht... wie wäre es SELBST dafür zu sorgen, dass die lieben Kinderchen sich nicht auf "bösen" Seiten verirren? Gibt doch genug Filtersoftware.... und die beste sitzt sogar direkt zwischen euren Ohren! Einfach mal aufpassen was eure Lendenfrucht da veranstaltet anstatt dass ihr sie wie Spielzeug einfach ins Zimmer setzt und euch dann nicht mehr darum kümmert!
Ihr habt euch die Kinder angetan... IHR seid für sie verantwortlich... keine verdammte Anstalt... kein verdammter Regierungsapparat... IHR ALLEIN!

Ich bin es satt bei solchen Themen dauernd zu lesen "Ah Super, brauch ich mich noch weniger um die Blagen zu kümmern, Vater Staat reguliert und sperrt ja schon alles böse..."


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2011)

Seitenbetreiber können sich die Webseite von der USK prüfen und freigeben lassen. Wie bei Computerspielen und Filmen auch.

Wie letztendlich die Prüfung erfolgt und was welche technischen Voraussetzungen dann benötigt werden, dass man z.B. nur Inhalte "Ab 16" auch wirklich nur für 16+-Jährige zur Verfügung stellt, ist mMn noch ungeklärt. Das aktuelle Verfahren, wie es z.B. bei der vorletzten Buffed-Show war, ist dann wahrscheinlich obsolet. Nix mehr mit einfach auf den Button klicken "Ja, ich bin 18"....

Aber noch ist eine Zertifizierung nicht zwingend. Wenn das kommen soll, werden die Seitenbetreiber ins Ausland abwandern.


----------



## Potpotom (20. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Für die Seitenbetreiber schon.


Zu Beginn sicherlich, da habt ihr natürlich Recht... aber sind wir ehrlich, Verifizierungssysteme gibt es bereits und die Implementierung kann und würde grösstenteils standardisiert ablaufen.

Muss man halt schauen in wie weit das sinnig ist, grundsätzlich aber, spricht nichts dagegen Webseiten mit nicht Kind gerechten Inhalten durch etwaige Systeme nicht frei zugänglich zu machen. Ob und wie weit man das umgehen kann und möchte, steht ja leider auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.

@Selor Kiith
Hat nichts damit zu tun das Eltern faul sind oder sich nicht um die "Blagen" kümmern wollen... eine "Rundumüberwachung" (Das wäre dann ok für dich? Bin überrascht!) ist schlicht und einfach, unmöglich. Hat absolut nichts damit zu tun, die Verantwortung auf Anstalten abwâlzen zu wollen - aber ein schöner Schuss gegen die Gesellschaft zieht halt besser, oder?


----------



## Dracun (20. September 2011)

Also ich weiß ja net wie hier einige Konsorten rum brüllen, das Eltern nix in der Birne haben um ihre "Blagen"(im übrigen sehr beleidigend das Wort) zu beschützen bzw darauf zu achten was ihre Kinder tun. Ich bin selber Vater (wie viele bereits wissen) und passe auf mein Kind auf. Ich sorg dafür das mein Kind nur Sachen zu sehen bekommt die für sein Alter prädestiniert sind. Ich differenziere sogar, bestes Beispiel: 


Dracun schrieb:


> Ich bin selber Zocker seit Kindheitstagen an und habe auch Sachen gespielt die nicht meines Alters entsprechend waren. Trotzdem werde ich meinem Sohnemann mit 11 Jahren ganz sicher kein Spiel in die Hand geben wo drauf steht Ab 18. Einfach aus dem Wissen heraus, das die Beschränkung Ihren Grund hat.
> Ich spiele selbst diese Spiele und weiß wieso Spiele Ab 18 sind und weshalb nicht.
> *Ich mache auch Ausnahmen, keine Frage, wenn ich GTA 4 zum Beispiel spiele und mein Sohn (fast 4 Jahre) kommt rein, ab genau dem Zeitpunkt an wird nur noch mit dem Auto/Motorrad gefahren oder mit Hubschrauber geflogen und dabei werden sogar Verkehrsregeln beachtet, niemand wird um gefahren oder sonstiges.
> Zwar ist dieses Spiel Ab 18 nur das reine cruisen mit den Vehikeln ist harmlos und daher toleriere ich es dann wenn er dabei ist.
> ...



Man beachte bitte den *Fett* markierten Text besonders. Man kann also differenzieren wenn man will und mir als Erwachsener, der in der Lage ist die Pro´s & Contra´s dieser Maßnahme abzuwägen, wachsen aufgrund dessen keine grauen Haare. Und aus dem Grund stimme ich Potpotom zu


Potpotom schrieb:


> Das Problem wird eher die Akzeptanz sein, wie man hier in diesem Thread ja schon erkennen kann.
> 
> Ich als Famillienvater würde es gut finden wenn bestimmte Seiten eben nicht für jeden frei zugänglich sind und das ist immerhin ein Anfang. Einfacher isses natürlich direkt alles zu verteufeln und zu flennen, da hat man weniger Stress mit.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja net wie hier einige Konsorten rum brüllen, das Eltern nix in der Birne haben um ihre "Blagen"(im übrigen sehr beleidigend das Wort) zu beschützen bzw darauf zu achten was ihre Kinder tun. Ich bin selber Vater (wie viele bereits wissen) und passe auf mein Kind auf. Ich sorg dafür das mein Kind nur Sachen zu sehen bekommt die für sein Alter prädestiniert sind.




Das funktioniert bei einigen, bei anderen aber auch nicht. Es gibt Eltern mit mehr und weniger Zeit, mit mehr und weniger Verantwortungsbewusstsein, was den Medienkonsum angeht (!!! - das hat nicht unbedingt was mit der generellen Erziehung zu tun, was gern mal pauschalisiert wird). Das liegt aber in dem Fall entweder an der Zeit sich darum Gedanken zu machen, am Interesse am Thema generell oder weil sie nicht wissen wie und wo sie sich eigentlich informieren können, gern aber auch an der eigenen Erfahrung im Umgang mit Spielen. 

Dracun ist bspw. ein Elternteil, der selbst mit Spielen aufgewachsen ist. Nicht alle schalten wie er L4D2 mitten in der gepflegten Multiplayer-Runde ab, oder drehen den Monitor weg, wenn der Sohn rein kommt ;-). Viele wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal, was das für ein Spiel ist, das Altersstufen aus guten Grund drauf stehen und vielleicht nicht einmal, dass es auf dem Rechner der eigenen Kinder drauf ist. Ich kenne das aus meinem Bekanntenkreis. Einige interessieren sich nicht dafür ... "Er ist doch glücklich, wenn ich ihm das kaufe".

Warum ich mir anmaße sowas zu schreiben, obwohl ich keine eigene Kinder habe? Ich war auch mal Kind . Meine Eltern wären mit Sicherheit mit der Überwachung heute auch überfordert, wenn sie nicht die Erfahrungen mit mir gemacht hätten und selbst mal 1-2 Sachen angespielt. Heute Fragen sie nach Rat in Sachen Spielkauf und wissen bei meinen jüngeren Geschwistern (die in 2 Tagen 10 Jahre alt werden) bescheid, was diese spielen dürfen und was nicht und auch die Spielzeiten werden geprüft. Auch wenn es meinem kleinen Bruder manchmal schwer fällt doch nicht die tollen Shooter spielen zu dürfen und er es gern mal erwähnt dass ihn das nervt ^^, verzichtet er drauf sich die irgendwie anderweitig zu besorgen, es gibt ja noch genug andere Spiele die ihm Spaß machen (Minecraft *hust*). Natürlich ist auch die Versuchung immer da ... aber er hat sogar schon angefangen andere Kinder zu Maßregeln, wenn die Spiele spielen, die nicht für Ihre Altersstufe gedacht sind


----------



## Dracun (20. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> aber er hat sogar schon angefangen andere Kinder zu Maßregeln, wenn die Spiele spielen, die nicht für Ihre Altersstufe gedacht sind


Genial .... absolut genial  Stell mir das grad bildlich vor.


----------



## Manaori (20. September 2011)

Schade, dass mir meine Frage offenbar keiner beantworten kann. Weiß man denn, für was für Seiten das geltend gemacht werden soll? Einfach mal pauschal alle? Wenn der Betreiber jetzt Österreicher/Schweizer oder so ist, gilt es für ihn dann ebenfalls, weil seine Seite auch von Deutschen besucht wird? 
Ich finde es schade, dass das in diesem Text nicht weiter erklärt wird, was für mich ein wenig den EIndruck erweckt, als hätten sie einfach mal beschlossen "Ja, wir machen was, damit die Leute uns wieder wählen" (ich lasse mich hier gerne korrigieren, abermehr Informationen wären doch nett, gerade wenn man selbst betroffen ist). 

Und zu dem, ist doch nicht schlimm, macht man das eben: 
Es wurde gesagt, die FSK Kontrolle ist gegen eine Gebühr auszurichten. Kartenleser etc kosten nun einmal. Ich persönlich kann mir das ischer nicht leisten und würde ungern mein RPG schließen oder privatisieren müssen, bloß weil ein paar meinen, sie müssten mal eben einen Rundumschlag ausholen. Und so nebenbei.. FSK ist doch FREIWILLIGE Selbstkontrolle? Wie kann man das verpflichten? Das widerspricht doch dem Namen. 

Also, wie man vielleciht merkt, ich bin ein wenig besorgt und ein wenig mehr verwirrt. 


KLar, an sich ist es eine gute Sache. Gewisse Sachen - rechtsextremistisches, Pornseiten etc gehören nicht für Kinder, aber die kann man meineswissens auch per Hand am PC abstellen, solche Filter gibts doch auch bei Schulpcs - und bei Spielen gilt es in der Theorie ja schon lange. 
Aber solange keine genauen Infos zur Handhabung da sind, bei welchen Seiten man das tun will, wie es für ausländische Betreiber im Deutschsprachigen Raum aussieht und was für eine "Strafe" zu erwarten ist, wenn man die FSK Kontrolle nicht machen möchte weil man zB die Gebühren nicht zahlen will, ist mir die Sache ein wenig suspekt.


----------



## Dracun (20. September 2011)

Ich glaub diese Frage richtest du am besten an die USK /FSK selbst : http://www.usk.de/service/kontakt/
Denke mal das die da dir eher deine gewünschte Antwort geben können 

Aja noch was:


> FSK UND USK ERHALTEN ZUSTÄNDIGKEIT FÜR ONLINE-MEDIEN
> 
> Wiesbaden/Berlin, 19.09.2011
> 
> ...


http://www.fsk.de/index.asp?SeitID=1665&TID=502

Liest sich zumindest so das nur kommerzielle Seiten da drunter fallen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2011)

Betreiber können sich *freiwillig* registrieren und die Seite prüfen lassen.

Pflicht ist es (noch) nicht.


----------



## Dracun (20. September 2011)

http://www.fsk.de/index.asp?SeitID=1261&TID=466


> Seit 2003 regelt der JMStV (Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag der Länder) den Jugendschutz im Internet. Welche jugendschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen für Webangebote beachtet werden müssen, finden Sie detailliert und praxisnah formuliert in unserem Leitfaden für Anbieter von Websites.
> 
> WAS BEDEUTET DAS FÜR ANBIETER VON TELEMEDIEN?
> Nach dem JMStV gilt: Sofern Anbieter Angebote verbreiten oder zugänglich machen, die geeignet sind, die Entwicklung von Kindern oder Jugendlichen zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu beeinträchtigen, haben sie dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass Kinder oder Jugendliche der betroffenen Altersstufen die Angebote üblicherweise
> nicht wahrnehmen.



Also dieser Vertrag gilt wohl schon länger ..


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2011)

Der Vertrag gilt schon länger, das ist mir klar. Aktuell reicht es aber "Video ist ab 18", klick hier und sag "Ja, ich bin 18". Das wird dann zukünftig nicht mehr so funktionieren, wenn man die Seite wirklich prüfen lässt.


----------



## Manaori (20. September 2011)

Okay.... Naja, meine Frage bezieht sich ja insbesondere auf RPGs, die ja oft mit einem FSK14/16/18 gekennzeichnet sind, darum war ich da etwas verwirrt. Aber danke für den Link, ich werde mich da mal hinwenden, mal sehen was raus kommt


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. September 2011)

Ich bin mir sehr sehr sicher, dass es hier in naher Zukunft Probleme mit dem BVG und dem BVerfG geben wird.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Eine Theorie ist also das ich mir nun ein Kartenlesegerät kaufen muss?

Ich finde das ganze äußerst dubios, zumal es malwieder eine deutsche Macke ist. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das dann ausarten wird, ja die Wortwahl passt. Mich persönlich nervt sowas, auch wenn die Grundidee dahinter natürlich zu unterstützen ist zieht das ganze wahrscheinlich mehr Probleme mit sich als es letztendlich an Nutzen bringt. Publisher, Spielefirmen und Portale haben es dann deutlich schwieriger in ihrer Berichterstattung und einfachen Präsenz "auf deutschen Böden". Die Alternative für unzugängliche, verbotene, Dinge war immer der illegale Weg und ehrlichgesagt ist genau dass völlig falsch.


Es steht jetzt natürlich im Raum wie das ganze umgesetzt wird und was endgültig passiert, ich bleibe aber skeptisch.


----------



## Akkara (20. September 2011)

Was mich noch interessieren würde wie leuft den das für schweizer oder östereicher die einen anderen ausweiss haben.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

Dann sieht es so aus akkara




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du Kommst hier nicht rein


----------



## Manaori (20. September 2011)

Den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch gerade. Wo Deutschland die Grenzen offen hat, kann man online nirgends mehr rein


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

naja es wird halt lösungen geben ^^

ich nutze ja schon seit fast nem vierteljahr

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/stealthy/

wegen der gema blockade von youtube

mir tut nur zam leid - das wird ja dann nen batzen papierkram hoffe das forum kriegt wenigsten nen fsk 18 freigabe oder ne fsk16 freigabe sonst dürfen ja kaum noch über was hier reden ^^


----------



## shadow24 (20. September 2011)

ich seh schon die ganzen wow-kiddis rumheulen,weil sie nicht mehr in azeroth rumlaufen können,da dass dann gilt:

Mitglieder der Institutionen müssen vor der Verbreitung von Inhalten die mögliche jugendgefährdende oder *entwicklungsbeeinträchtigende Wirkung* *ihres Angebots auf Kinder und Jugendliche* in eigener Verantwortung prüfen und ggfs. Schutzmaßnahmen ergreifen.


den wichtigen teil hab ich mal geschwärzt....wir alle wissen was die sogenannten experten von wow und den einfluss auf kinder und jugendliche halten...von daher wirds mit schutzmassnahmen gegen sowas anfangen...es wurde ja auch von zeitgrenzen gesprochen===> nach 1 std wird wow automatisch beendet und bei unter 12jährigen nach ner halben std)))


also auch wenn ich mich über die gesichter der kiddis freuen würde nach 1 std, seh ich das ganze sehr kritisch an...sind wir hier jetzt in China??????also ich habe eigentlich kein bock auf big brother is watching you...die haben eh schon viel zu viel kontrolle über uns da oben...so fängt die staatliche kontrolle übers i-net an...


----------



## Manaori (20. September 2011)

Ja, aber WoW wurde doch schon längst geprüft und hat eine Freigabe von FSK 12, steht auf den Packungen  Es ist illegal, die bereits festgelegte Freigabe plötzlich hochzusetzen,d a ist also kein Problem.. (war mal in ner Diskussion.. uff, lange her.)


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

wow hat ne freigabe für ab 12 aber das battel.net ab 18 jahre da könnt es noch probleme geben ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (20. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Eine Theorie ist also das ich mir nun ein Kartenlesegerät kaufen muss?



Wenn ich mich ganz irre hat der neue Personalausweis doch einen Chip integiert oder? Ich habe nämlich noch den alten und bin mit dem ganz zufrieden^^
Dann würde so was mit Kartenlesegeräten sicher irgendwann vorkommen. Oder man müsste seine Ausweisnummer (falls vorhanden) eingeben.

Die Problematik bei uns Deutschen sehe ich darin das so was garantiert wieder verkompliziert wird. Da wird dann nicht mal um die Welt geguckt wo so ein System schon ordentlich funktioniert. Nein da wird wieder ein völlig bestusstes System ausgegoren was ohne ende kompliziert ist.

Sah man ja schon bei der LKW Maut. Statt die Deutschen einfach mal zu unseren Nachbarn schaun und das mit Vignetten macht, wird ein unausgegorenes System von Toll Collect benutzt was Millionen von Steuergeldern verballert hat, nicht sehr effizient und auch noch sehr teuer ist


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich ganz irre hat der neue Personalausweis doch einen Chip integiert oder? Ich habe nämlich noch den alten und bin mit dem ganz zufrieden^^
> Dann würde so was mit Kartenlesegeräten sicher irgendwann vorkommen.



Chip + (Auf Wunsch: Pin, Fingerabdrücke); Größe einer aktuellen Führerschein-Chipkarte.




> Oder man müsste seine Ausweisnummer (falls vorhanden) eingeben.



Ist schon sehr lange als gültige Verifikation ausgeschlossen, da der Algorythmus allgemein zugänglich ist.


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dann sieht es so aus akkara


Was ist AKKARA?

BTT: ja hey... whoho... Piraten werden spaß dran haben!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist schon sehr lange als gültige Verifikation ausgeschlossen, da der Algorythmus allgemein zugänglich ist.



Da hätte ich dann aber ein derbes Problem. Ich musste meinen Ausweis letztes Jahr im Juli erneuern, weil er abgelaufen war. Seit September 2010 gibt es aber erst den neuen Ausweis, den ich nicht habe, weil mein neuer ja zehn Jahre gültig ist. Und ich werd mir mit Sicherheit keinen neuen machen lassen, wenn es nicht sein muss.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Was ist AKKARA?
> 
> BTT: ja hey... whoho... Piraten werden spaß dran haben!



akkara ist ein user im buffed forum

hatte nur kein @ oder koma gesetzt

Zam ist schon klar was buffed fürn rating bekommt ?


----------



## shadow24 (20. September 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Da hätte ich dann aber ein derbes Problem.



stimmt...


----------



## punkten1304 (20. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also die rein technische Umsetzung ist keine allzu grosse Herausforderung mehr... Kartenleser ftw. - in Belgien so btw schon seit Jahren gängige Praxis (Deutschland ist halt noch nicht sehr weit in dem Bereich, siehe Bezahlverfahren ohne Bargeld).
> 
> Das Problem wird eher die Akzeptanz sein, wie man hier in diesem Thread ja schon erkennen kann.
> 
> Ich als Famillienvater würde es gut finden wenn bestimmte Seiten eben nicht für jeden frei zugänglich sind und das ist immerhin ein Anfang. Einfacher isses natürlich direkt alles zu verteufeln und zu flennen, da hat man weniger Stress mit.



Fraglich ist für mich allerdings wie SICHER diese geräte und die Übertragung sind(vor Hacker etc.) 

Und btw. sind USK und FSK fürn Arsch.(sry aber anders kann mans nicht ausdrücken). Glaube das war die FSK die von mir ne dicke Beschwerdemail mit Fastbeleidigungen bekam, WEIL sie die DVD-Fassung von "BEOWULF-Directors Cut"(der animationsfilm) ab 12JAHREN freigegeben hat. Es gibt noch genug andere Beispiele in denen die FSK völlig versagt. Warum sollte ich also überhaupt diese Institution aktzeptieren? 

USK genauso(USK war ja für Spiele soweit ich weiß?) Ich brauche keine behinderte USK bei der man selbst bei Titel "ab18" nur gecuttete Versionen erhält, denn das ist augenwischerei. Mit der Volljährigekeit sollte ich das Recht auf unzensierte Filme/Spiele haben, da die zensur(vorallem in gewaltfilmen/spielen) dem Jugendschutz dient. " Die *Volljährigkeit*, selten auch als *Großjährigkeit* oder *Majorennität* bezeichnet, ist das Lebensalter, ab dem eine Person juristisch als _erwachsen_ gilt." <<< damit bin ich vollmündig und entscheide selbst über mich. Aber nein, der Staat bevormundet uns dennoch mit der anhaltenden Zensur auch bei 18er Titeln. Welches Recht nehmen die sich denn bitte raus. Nur weil xx- Eltern nicht fähig sind, ihre Blagen zu kontrollieren, oder keinen bock drauf haben, oder mal richtig durchzugreifen@ Bestrafung, muss der Rest der Bevölkerung drunter Leiden? Seh ich nicht ein. PEGI FTW(glaube war doch PEGI wos ab 18 auch ungeschnittenes gibt)


----------



## skyline930 (20. September 2011)

Au man.
Was für eine Art Bullshit ist das denn bitte mal wieder? Nicht das der Zensurwahn von schon als USK18 gekennzeichneten Titeln zu viel wäre, jetzt auch noch sowas? Was denken sich diese realitätsfernen Sesselfurzer eigentlich wie das umgesetzt werden soll?
Solange es freiwillig ist, wird es den meisten Schnurz sein. Sehen wir den Tatsachen ins Gesicht, im Wesentlichen geht es bei einer Website um Hits. Und es werden sicherlich nicht viele Admins ganze Personengruppen aussschließen, nur weil irgendwelche Eltern nicht in der Lage sind ihre Kinder vernünftig zu erziehen und/oder zu kontrollieren. Komischerweise wurden mir die CDs von pösen Gewaltspielen von meinem Vater in die Hand gedrückt, und ich hab die mit ihm durchgezockt und teilweise auch ihm geholfen. Spiele mit "offizieller" Erlaubnis meiner Eltern CSS seit ich 12 bin oder so. Trotzdem war mir es irgendwie immer klar, das das nur ein verdammtes SPIEL das völlig VIRTUELL ist. Und das ich nicht lachend Straßenpennern die in ner dunklen Ecke campen das Messer in den Rücken ramme, oder Leuten ins Gesicht schieße. Verdammt, meine Eltern haben bestimmt bei meiner Erziehung was falsch gemacht, und irgendwie scheine ich in diesen Stereotyp nicht zu passen.

Mal sehen, wenn das zur Pflicht wird, dann sehe ich die paar Euronen im Jahr für einen dauerhaften, guten und schnellen Proxy gut investiert.

Es ist wirklich mal wieder typisch, eigentlich gute Einfälle, dabei ist jedoch jedem bewusst das es völlig realitätsfern und in der Form und Planung nicht umsetzbar ist, dennoch wird versucht es durchzubringen.


----------



## Dracun (20. September 2011)

Könntet ihr bitte mal alle aufhören Kinder als Pissbälger oder Blagen zu betiteln? Das ist beledigend und unangebracht. Es hat keiner was dagegen wenn man darüber in einer vernünftigen Art & Weise diskutiert. 
Ihr habt doch noch gar keine Ahnung wie das ganze gehandhabt werden soll oder welche Seiten überhaupt davon betroffen sein werden. Aber Hauptsache rumbrüllen etc. Und nur mal als Info wenn ihr gerne eure Spiele Uncut haben wollt, solang es kein Einfuhrverbot gibt dürft ihr auch die Spiele aus dem deutschsprachigen Ausland beziehen oder aus dem englischsprachigem Raum.


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Au man.
> Was für eine Art Bullshit ist das denn bitte mal wieder? Nicht das der Zensurwahn von schon als USK18 gekennzeichneten Titeln zu viel wäre, jetzt auch noch sowas? Was denken sich diese realitätsfernen Sesselfurzer eigentlich wie das umgesetzt werden soll?
> Solange es freiwillig ist, wird es den meisten Schnurz sein. Sehen wir den Tatsachen ins Gesicht, im Wesentlichen geht es bei einer Website um Hits. Und es werden sicherlich nicht viele Admins ganze Personengruppen aussschließen, nur weil irgendwelche Eltern nicht in der Lage sind ihre Pissbälger vernünftig zu erziehen und/oder zu kontrollieren. Komischerweise wurden mir die CDs von pösen Gewaltspielen von meinem Vater in die Hand gedrückt, und ich hab die mit ihm durchgezockt und teilweise auch ihm geholfen. Spiele mit "offizieller" Erlaubnis meiner Eltern CSS seit ich 12 bin oder so. Trotzdem war mir es irgendwie immer klar, das das nur ein verdammtes SPIEL das völlig VIRTUELL ist. Und das ich nicht lachend Straßenpennern die in ner dunklen Ecke campen das Messer in den Rücken ramme, oder Leuten ins Gesicht schieße. Verdammt, meine Eltern haben bestimmt bei meiner Erziehung was falsch gemacht, und irgendwie scheine ich in diesen Stereotyp nicht zu passen.
> 
> ...



Ich bitte darum auf Beleidigungen zu verzichten. Sie lassen deinen Beitrag unseriös wirken und kann oder wird deswegen nicht so ernstgenommen, wie du dass gerne haben möchtest. Zudem herrscht hier im Buffed-Forum immer noch die Netiquette.

Und ja, es gibt viele Kinder, die mit Gewaltdarstellungen in Spielen sehr gut umgehen können und klar trennen zwischen Real und Virtuell. Allerdings sind das längst nicht alle Kinder und es lässt sich auch nicht am Alter festnageln, wann man ein Kind sorgenlos in Kontakt treten lassen kann mit solchen Materialien. Solange sich aber Eltern Mühe geben und sich Zeit nehmen für Ihre Kinder, sehe ich das Ganze gelassen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2011)

Wenn ich lese "USK18 = Zensurwahn" und weitere Äußerungen, frag ich mich echt, ob manche den Sinn von Jugendschutz nicht verstanden haben oder verstehen wollen.

Wenn Hersteller die Spiele beschneiden, um noch eine USK18-Einstufung zu erlangen, muss man sich schon die Frage stellen: "Warum muss die Darstellung so gewählt sein?". Außerdem ist die Kennzeichnung von Webseiten aktuell auf *freiwilliger* Basis.

Und ob man sich nun einmal ein Lesegerät für den e-Perso, ok ich mag ihn auch nicht besonders, kauft oder permanent einen Proxy zum "freien" Surfen bezahlt ist doch (fast) egal.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn Hersteller die Spiele beschneiden, um noch eine USK18-Einstufung zu erlangen, muss man sich schon die Frage stellen: "Warum muss die Darstellung so gewählt sein?". Außerdem ist die Kennzeichnung von Webseiten aktuell auf *freiwilliger* Basis.


Die Darstellung ist manchmal eben dass was den Spaß des Spiels ausmacht - ein sehr gutes Beispiel hierfür ist Nuke Dukem 3D, also das klassische, mit Pornokino, Aliens, Blut und derben Sprüchen. Es gibt viele Spiele die unter solchen Beschneidungen leiden und die ihren Reiz dadurch verlieren - ich will sie hier nicht nennen weils meines Wissens nach alles Titel sind die sich auf dem Index befinden. Allerdings gibts auch Spiele die, selbst ich, für ausnahmslos ekelhaft halte.




kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und ob man sich nun einmal ein Lesegerät für den e-Perso, ok ich mag ihn auch nicht besonders, kauft oder permanent einen Proxy zum "freien" Surfen bezahlt ist doch (fast) egal.



Abgesehen davon das uns sogar direkte Kosten betreffen würde das noch ganz andere Probleme mit sich ziehen aber um genaueres darüber zu sagen müsste man die Ausmaße erstmal kennen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> "USK18 = Zensurwahn"



Ich glaube das kommt eher daher, dass auch Spiele die ein Siegel "Ab 18" oder "Ohne Jugendfreigabe" erhalten trotz allem hier in Deutschland extrem zerstückelt werden (müssen)...
Und bevor du mir sagst "Ja aber das machen die Entwickler bzw. Publisher freiwillig"... 
Wie freiwillig ist es, wenn man dir sagt "Ja... mit dem, dem und dem Element kriegt ihr keine Verkaufsfreigabe"?


----------



## MrBlaki (20. September 2011)

Mist! Ich bekomme meinen neuen Perso bald...^^ Wollte die Onlinefunktion allerdings nicht haben. 
Sollte ich vielleicht nochmal ändern lassen, man weiss ja nie was bald so los ist im Netz ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das uns sogar direkte Kosten betreffen würde das noch ganz andere Probleme mit sich ziehen aber um genaueres darüber zu sagen müsste man die Ausmaße erstmal kennen.



ePerso + Lesegerät wird man in Deutschland wahrscheinlich in 10-15 Jahren zwingend brauchen. U.a. zum direkten Abschluss von Versicherungerung, Verträgen, Kommunikation mit Behörden, etc.

ePerso ist ja eh schon "Pflicht" (für alle neuen Ausweise). Die "Features" kommen nach und nach.


----------



## Akkara (20. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Was ist AKKARA?
> 
> BTT: ja hey... whoho... Piraten werden spaß dran haben!



Kurz gesagt ich

Ein gutes hat es dann können sie jedenfalss das argument nicht mehr bringen das Spiele zensiert werden müssen weil man den versandhandel nicht kontrolieren kann.


----------



## BlizzLord (21. September 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nun ja ich stehe dem eigentlich positiv gegenüber .. der Grundgedanke des neuen Perso ist ja auch mit unter die Altersverifizierung bei Onlineangeboten(Online-Shops, etc). Wenn es nun geschafft wird, die Möglichkeit der Verifizierung, mit Hilfe des neuen Perso, zu verbessern bzw. sicherer zu machen, könnte dies eine gute Methode sein um Jugendlichen vor Inhalten zu schützen die nicht für ihr Alter gedacht sind.
> 
> Ich denke das der Weg bzw die Idee dahinter gut ist, und ich hoffe das dies in einer vernünftigen Art & Weise umgesetzt wird. Denn auch im Internet sollte Jugendschutz vorhanden sein. Und dieses "Klicke hier wenn du 18 Jahre oder älter bist" ist kein wirksamer Jugendschutz, das wissen wir ja wohl alle.



Im Internet ist nie etwas sicher.
Sollte doch mittlerweile weit verbreitet sein. 



> Wenn ich lese "USK18 = Zensurwahn" und weitere Äußerungen, frag ich mich echt, ob manche den Sinn von Jugendschutz nicht verstanden haben oder verstehen wollen.
> 
> Wenn Hersteller die Spiele beschneiden, um noch eine USK18-Einstufung zu erlangen, muss man sich schon die Frage stellen: "Warum muss die Darstellung so gewählt sein?". Außerdem ist die Kennzeichnung von Webseiten aktuell auf *freiwilliger* Basis.
> 
> Und ob man sich nun einmal ein Lesegerät für den e-Perso, ok ich mag ihn auch nicht besonders, kauft oder permanent einen Proxy zum "freien" Surfen bezahlt ist doch (fast) egal.


*
JUGEND*SCHUTZ! Mit 18 bin ich nicht mehr Jugendlich und sollte klar denken können, kann ich das nicht so wird es auch nichts nützen mich von angeblich agressivmachenden Medien fernzuhalten die Bombe tickt so oder so in dem jeweiligen Individuum.
Die Hersteller werden indirekt gezwungen es zu cutten: Sie müssen Profit machen und das geht nicht wenn das SPiel auf einem starken Markt indiziert wird.

Den letzten Satz und den damit vorhandenen Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht.
Das Lesegerät/e-Perso gewährt keine Anonymität und steht somit in keinster weise in Verbindung mit einem Proxy o.Ò



> Ein gutes hat es dann können sie jedenfalss das argument nicht mehr bringen das Spiele zensiert werden müssen weil man den versandhandel nicht kontrolieren kann.



Als ob das passiert.
Wird wie gesagt immer schlimmer werden.



> Ich als Famillienvater würde es gut finden wenn bestimmte Seiten eben nicht für jeden frei zugänglich sind und das ist immerhin ein Anfang. Einfacher isses natürlich direkt alles zu verteufeln und zu flennen, da hat man weniger Stress mit.



Glaubst du wirklich das soetwas ein Schutz vor dem Internet bietet?
Das Ding wird ausgehebelt und gut ist.

Oder es wird einfach dazu genutzt deine Daten mal spazieren zu schicken. 
Du sagst es selbst "ein Anfang" und das Ende wird noch mehr Einschränkungen mit sich bringen.

Deutschland ist ein Land welches immer mehr richtung Korea und co trabt.
(Jedenfalls in Sachen selbstverantwortung.)


----------



## Falathrim (21. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'nuff said? :>


----------

